# Scott Sub 10



## harley4sale (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi there, newby to the forum, just getting back into bike riding since a kid, some 25 years ago.

I'm looking a Scott Sub 10, can anyone tell me any info good bad, nice bike? Looks pretty sharp.

thanks dave


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey there,

I work in a shop which stock Scott... The Sub is more than a flat bar road bike. You get a MTB inspired frame that's a whole lot stronger than other flat bar bikes. Good for tough city commuting and riding on fireroads every so often. WIth the 10 you get 26" wheels though. They wont roll as fast as 700's but you'll be able to hop a pot hole/gutter knowing that the frame or wheels wont collapse under you. 

But, if you're mainly doing commuting/fitness riding on the road or path I'd go for the 700c models.


----------

